# Jackson county brute!!



## pltspreader (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## brandonsc (Dec 8, 2013)

awesome deer man tell us the story


----------



## leroy (Dec 8, 2013)

a hoss, i hear 26" wide


----------



## leroy (Dec 8, 2013)

facebook pic


----------



## Hoss (Dec 8, 2013)

Brute for sure.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 8, 2013)

WOW! What a hoss!!!


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 8, 2013)

we had some dogs barking about 200 yards behind us around 8 this morning when the dog continued moving towards us i was watching a thick clear cut and he came across the clear cut and at a run a let the ole ruger do the talking,hes a real man of a deer.really had to brag on this one,by far my best ever and probably always will be!!


----------



## seeker (Dec 8, 2013)

Great looking deer, that one should score high.


----------



## bingham (Dec 8, 2013)

just got off the phone with my cousin which you know and he was tellin me about your deer.....i think i seen that deer right before thanks givin on the spot i hunt which is only about a mile an a half to two miles from where you killed him.it shore does look like him or he has a twin.congrats to ya thats a heck of a deer


----------



## Todd E (Dec 8, 2013)

Heck of a deer. I know you gotta be on cloud nine. Somehow(via tagging friends) I saw it on FB and bout had a fallout moment. 
STUD!!!


----------



## Echo (Dec 8, 2013)

Man, what a buck! Congrats!!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 8, 2013)

STUD!!!  Congrats on a brute!!


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone !!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 9, 2013)

OMG what a Buck, If I was to get one like that I would probably have to go to the Hospital afterwards to get my heart to slow down


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome deer. Congrats


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## buckey slayer (Dec 10, 2013)

Good buck right there congrats


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Great buck. Did you know he was in the area before you killed him?


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 10, 2013)

I didn't know he was around, come to find out a buddy of mine had been watching him via cam pics for 3 years


----------



## flacarnivore (Dec 10, 2013)

WOW and on a dog hunt.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats on an impressive wide magnum whitetail.  

Let's rotate the 1st pic with a photo viewer to make it easier to see.


----------



## stacey9 (Dec 11, 2013)

That's epic!


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 11, 2013)

Super buck


----------



## jimmyb (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome deer congrats.


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Joe r (Dec 13, 2013)

nice one!!!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

I absolutely love that deer!! congrats!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 15, 2013)

absolute stud!!!


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2013)

What was his inside spread?


----------



## molon labe (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats on a great NE Georgia buck!!!

 Have you had a chance to put the tape to him?


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 15, 2013)

Around 154.5 after deduction


----------



## molon labe (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice, just curious what did he gross score?


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 15, 2013)

Little over 160


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Best rack I have seen this year, all things considered.


----------



## DOUBLEDROPTINE (Dec 15, 2013)

what part of the county? Very nice congrats,


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 15, 2013)

north part


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 16, 2013)

flacarnivore said:


> WOW and on a dog hunt.


He said that there were some dogs running deer, not a dog hunt.
We can't run deer with dogs in this part of the state.


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome buck!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 16, 2013)

Absolute STUD!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SRMIMES (Dec 16, 2013)

Great deer. Jackson County is producing some nice bucks this year.


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 16, 2013)

SRMIMES said:


> Great deer. Jackson County is producing some nice bucks this year.



If people would act right there would be a lot more


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 16, 2013)

Brute Buck congrats wish i could find me some property close to the house.


----------



## smoothie (Dec 25, 2013)

Woohoo!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2013)

Mighty fine one there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice Buck. Good job!


----------



## clearview (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome Buck. Congrats


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 28, 2013)

Again hoss of a buck congrats!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 29, 2013)

Once and a lifetime buck buck for northeast ga. Awesome deer! Congrats


----------



## dprince (Dec 31, 2013)

My EYEBALLS FELL OUT OF MY HEAD!!!


----------

